

Red Hat CEO At LinuxCon: I Have No Idea What’s Next - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/red-hat-ceo-at-linuxcon-i-have-no-idea-whats-next/

======
krakensden
> Indeed, the Linux Foundation’s Jim Zemlin has been saying “This is the year
> of the Linux desktop” for the last four years!

I'm glad someone is keeping the faith

~~~
VladRussian
the worst that can happen is that it will turn to be "This is the year of the
Linux tablet- or smartphone-top".

Personally i was satisfied with Linux desktop on 386 sx33 back in 1995
(Slackware/XFree86/olvwm) and no desktop/etc... since then has beaten the
experience yet (my at work quad core Xeon 3.2 GHz with windows 7 seems to be
agile enough to provide rich experience of still painting the animated wait
cursor (which cursor has much visually improved since windows 3 - no questions
here) when i click to close the empty (!) Excel instead of just immediately
closing the damn thing)

